# Knicks/Rockets trade proposal



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

KT and Spree for Cato, Mobley, Norris and Morris.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Moved By Shadows


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

how about................................................................



NO


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> KT and Spree for Cato, Mobley, Norris and Morris.


the trade doesn't look terrible. but i doubt the rockets would trade mobley(key part of the team and relatively cheap) and cato to get an older spree and kurt thomas who would be undersized at c. getting rid of kenny thomas helped them free up minutes for mo taylor and griffin but getting the other thomas would lessen the minutes again. this trade wouldn't happen(though i don't think it is too bad talentwise).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thomas would play PF Ming plays C


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Thomas would play PF Ming plays C


i know that would be possible, but then who backs up ming? and if thomas plays pf, it will just create another pf logjam.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought Francis and Mobley were attached by the hip?


----------



## Basketball Guru (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a false rumour. I am 100% sure that this trade will never go through.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah why would they want Kurt Thomas when Eddie Griffin is in high rising. That trade will never happen.


----------

